# Blonde joke!



## oopsbuddy (14 Dec 2007)

A blonde woman was speeding down the road in her little red sports car and was pulled over by a woman police officer who was also a blonde.

The blonde cop asked to see the blonde driver's license. She dug through her purse and was getting progressively more agitated. "What does it look like?" she finally asked.

The policewoman replied, "It's square and it has your picture on it."

The driver finally found a square mirror in  her purse, looked at it and handed it to the policewoman. "Here it is", she said.

The blonde officer looked at the mirror, then handed it back saying, "Okay, you can go. I didn't realize you were a cop."


----------



## shootingstar (14 Dec 2007)

he he i shortened this on a text to my friend whos a garda. he said he`s gona send it around the station... 

LOOK AT WHAT U HAVE STARTED !!!!


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Dec 2007)

Go home SS - its Friday!


----------



## shootingstar (17 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Go home SS - its Friday!



You drive me mad EF


----------



## Sn@kebite (17 Dec 2007)

You 2 are just as addicted to AAM with yer matching post counts.


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Dec 2007)

> You drive me mad EF



I have that affect on people alright!


----------



## shootingstar (17 Dec 2007)

he he if the AAM drinks goes ahead im coming up there to pummell your This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language!!!!


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Dec 2007)

You'd know the way alright - sure yous were in Croker in September if I remember correctly. hehe!


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> he he if the AAM drinks goes ahead im coming up there to pummell your This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language!!!!


_AAM _is not a online dating forum.


----------



## Purple (17 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _AAM _is not a online dating forum.



Yes, I thought that would have been better as a PM...


----------



## z103 (17 Dec 2007)

> *he he if the AAM drinks goes ahead im coming up there to pummell your This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language!!!!* _
> 
> AAM _is not a online dating forum.


Indeed! - do we really need to know these sordid details?


----------



## Purple (17 Dec 2007)

He's just trying to widen the circle of his friends...


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> He's just trying to widen the circle of his friends...


----------



## shootingstar (17 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _AAM _is not a online dating forum.





Purple said:


> Yes, I thought that would have been better as a PM...





leghorn said:


> Indeed! - do we really need to know these sordid details?



OH MY GOD!!!!!!  

Pummell means "to kick ass".


----------



## Purple (17 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!
> 
> Pummell means "to kick ass".


Right, you stick to that story....


----------



## shootingstar (17 Dec 2007)

oh purple... stop it. I got that saying from the film "How to loose a guy in 10 days". Jezzz....


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Dec 2007)

Why would you want to kick someones ass SS?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Pummell means "to kick ass".


Actually it's even more perverse than I originally ASSumed.


> *pum·mel*  [broken link removed]  [broken link removed]   (pŭm'əl)  [broken link removed]
> tr.v.    *pum·meled* also *pum·melled*, *pum·mel·ing* also *pum·mel·ling*, *pum·mels* also *pum·mels*
> To beat, as with the fists; pommel: _The angry crowd pummeled the thief._ See Synonyms at beat.
> 
> n.    The act of beating, as with the fists.


----------



## Jock04 (17 Dec 2007)

That court report in the Cork Examiner, about a guy being punched on the cheek, has taken on a whole new light........


----------



## shootingstar (17 Dec 2007)

I always get picked on in here something savage..


----------



## shootingstar (17 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> You'd know the way alright - sure yous were in Croker in September if I remember correctly. hehe!



Thats right. And how many times were your lot in there??? hmmm. Anyway were not allowed to "infect" posts with sport banter... so shut it EF And Please Read The Guidelines


----------



## ninsaga (17 Dec 2007)

Cyber loving eh..... ah... ain't that cute..... can ye just take it off line there & PM each other.... let us know if ye have a lovely time together.. I hope it works out... but be careful now, the internet can be a dangerous place!


----------



## Jock04 (17 Dec 2007)

and remember to practice


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I got that saying from the film "How to loose a guy in 10 days". Jezzz....


From your earlier post I presumed that you'd prefer a taut guy!


----------



## Vanilla (17 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I always get picked on in here something savage..


 

It's only cause we like you shootingstar- and cos you take a joke so well.

But take no notice- it's this lots dirty minds that have led them on this particular chase.


----------



## Purple (17 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I always get picked on in here something savage..


 LOL 



Vanilla said:


> But take no notice- it's this lots dirty minds that have led them on this particular chase.


Speak for yourself Vanilla


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Dec 2007)

We all have to make an effort to stop picking on ShootingStar - its just not on.


----------



## shootingstar (19 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> From your earlier post I presumed that you'd prefer a taut guy!



No, just one without a voice box will do fine



elefantfresh said:


> We all have to make an effort to stop picking on ShootingStar - its just not on.



aww EF ì`ve finally broken you. Your being nice to me... this is such a special moment *wipes tear*


----------



## ninsaga (19 Dec 2007)

Jeez Mods - will ye ever close this thread once & for all!


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Dec 2007)

Yeah ninsaga - i'm with you on this one


----------



## oopsbuddy (20 Dec 2007)

...I just thought you'd enjoy the "Blonde joke"...!! Where it went after that I dunno!


----------



## Jock04 (20 Dec 2007)

oopsbuddy said:


> ...I just thought you'd enjoy the "Blonde joke"...!! Where it went after that I dunno!


 

That's life in "The Depths"   


(there's plenty of room in the upstairs forums for the terminally serious )


----------



## shootingstar (20 Dec 2007)

oopsbuddy said:


> ...I just thought you'd enjoy the "Blonde joke"...!! Where it went after that I dunno!



Well, I was more or less congratulating you on your joke by posting after you, all very innocent really..... and then all of a sudden out of nowhere they all sprang up on me - i got jumped on, kicked around the thread and then picked on by posters. But tiz all in a days posting, `suppose... *sigh*


----------



## Seagull (20 Dec 2007)

Al together now .....

1, 2, 3, Aaaaaaaaah, poor little possum


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Dec 2007)

Don't mind her Seagull - she brings it on herself!


----------



## shootingstar (21 Dec 2007)

ya see, ya see??? !!! *stares at EF*


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Dec 2007)

There she goes again....


----------



## shootingstar (21 Dec 2007)

Seagull said:


> Al together now .....
> 
> 1, 2, 3, Aaaaaaaaah, poor little possum



I am not a possum, I am a shootingstar


----------

